# The toughest fight...and he went the distance



## bignick (Apr 16, 2005)

Though the heading says this forum is for warriors that have passed on, etc.  I think this little guy counts.  No matter how many fights you've been in or how bad things are for you, I don't think much can measure up to this kid's struggle.  






_
Baby Alex...our sweet and precious angel...went home to be with Jesus on April 8, 2005 in the arms of his mommy and with his hands around his daddy's. We were blessed to have Alex with us for 6 months and to have witnessed such miracles through his life. We now have a special angel watching over us, as we finish out our time here on earth. We look forward to the day we will see him again.  _

Most touching of all, is this website which contains a day by day journal of the last 3 months of his life...


----------



## bignick (Apr 16, 2005)

.


----------



## DuneViking (Apr 16, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Though the heading says this forum is for warriors that have passed on, etc. I think this little guy counts. No matter how many fights you've been in or how bad things are for you, I don't think much can measure up to this kid's struggle.
> 
> _Baby Alex...our sweet and precious angel...went home to be with Jesus on April 8, 2005 in the arms of his mommy and with his hands around his daddy's. We were blessed to have Alex with us for 6 months and to have witnessed such miracles through his life. We now have a special angel watching over us, as we finish out our time here on earth. We look forward to the day we will see him again. _
> 
> Most touching of all, is this website which contains a day by day journal of the last 3 months of his life...


 
I haven't got the words . . .so I'll just say my prayers are with you all.


----------



## bignick (Apr 16, 2005)

I should say, I never knew Alex, he lived in a neighboring town.  His parents were friends with a family friend of ours.  I encourage people to browse through the journal, although it can be hard to read sometimes.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2005)

.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 16, 2005)

.


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 17, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 17, 2005)

.
I see too many obits of these little ones, not knowing their stories and what also their parents went through.  Thanks for sharing Alex's. TW


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 17, 2005)

..


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 17, 2005)

.


----------

